# I'm Glad It Wasn't Me



## Buffalo20 (Sep 11, 2017)

Over the last weekend, I installed (8) helicols in a 1000 cc Honda Hurricane cylinder head, they picked in up, they paid, they were happier than a clam, picked it up Sunday night. They just brought the head back, apparently they knocked the cylinder head off of the assembly cart, onto the concrete floor, I doubt it bounced, but the fall, broke two of the cam towers off of the cylinder head assembly. There was nothing I could do, so they are now trying to acquire another cylinder head casting. I felt bad for them, but I was very glad I didn't do it.


----------



## brino (Sep 11, 2017)

Buffalo20 said:


> I was very glad I didn't do it.



......and that they had already paid, before the head became scrap.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 14, 2017)

Bad luck sucks. Especially when its expensive.


----------

